# Wie Laich behalten?



## greeny010 (5. Juli 2012)

Hey  

war ja schon lange nicht mehr hier aber jetzt hab ich mal wieder eine Frage.

Habe heute beobachten können wie meine __ Shubunkin abgeleicht haben. Die sind teils schon 15-20 cm groß. Ich habe nur einen kleinen Teich und wo ein kleiner Teil voll mit Tannenwedel und kleinem __ Schilf ist. Voriges Jahr hat kein einziger Fisch überlebt vom Nachwuchs. Ich konnte heute schon einige Eier sehen. 
Nun frage ich mich aber wie ich bei einer sehr hohen Besatzdichte (15 große Shubunkin, 3 Karpfen, 2Rotfeder, 5 Goldfische) für einen kleinen Teich, den Nachwuchs retten kann, da ich jetzt wieder gerne kleine Fische hätte, da ich die großen irgendwann im Herbst wenn ich den Teich ablasse rausfangen will.

lG Florian


----------



## lotta (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wie Leich behalten?*

Hallo Florian,
erstmal meine Frage,
was machst du denn dann mit deinen großen, nachdem du sie rausgefangen hast ??? 
nun zum laich, 
wir haben einige von den miniminis in einen extra bottich mit teichwasser befüllt , umgesiedelt. Sandboden, pflanzen, Steine, und sprudelstein drin. Dort können wir sie gut beobachten... Wenn sie größer sind . Werden sie verschenkt , denn Freunde mit einem noch leeren Teich warten schon drauf. 
Falls es zu viele werden, geben wir den Rest in ein aquaristik Geschäft ab..unserer GROßEN würden wir nie hergeben.
Liebe grüße lotta


----------



## greeny010 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wie Leich behalten?*

Erstmal danke für die schnelle Antwort 

Ich habe noch einen großen Teich in einem Wald wo die Fische gut hinpassen würden. Es ist halt so dass der Teich diese vielen Fische nicht mehr schafft.
Mir wurde voriges Jahr in den Sommerferien 9 große Fische in den Teich gekippt, was natürlich jetzt zu viel ist. 

Aber was soll ich tun damit ich die kleinen erstmal kriege, warten bis sie ein Embryo haben, oder den Tannenwedel der voll mit Leich ist gleich raustun und in eine Kiste mit Teichwasser geben? 

lG


----------



## zAiMoN (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wie Leich behalten?*

Holla,

verstehe ich das richtig? ist das dein Teich im Wald? ..  so wegen Fische aussetzen..

Du kannst den Laich bevor es Leichen werden in einen anderen Behälter tun wenn du sie groß ziehen willst.. 

vielleicht werden sie ja auch von den größeren Fischen gefressen ... wer weiß..

wer kippt dir denn einfach Fische in den Teich ? sollte von dir aus nicht so sein oder?


----------



## lotta (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wie Laich behalten?*

upps, hoffentlich nicht einfach in so irgendeinen wilden teich setzen ! ist verboten und wäre für die natur fatal...
zum laich:
entweder tannenwedel in den bottich, (haben wir auch gemacht) gleichzeitig haben wir einige,schon geschlüpften, etwas größeren  mit einem 10 liter eimer rausgefangen und umgesetzt.
die anderen sind nun auch mittlerweile geschlüpft.
und es ist echt spannend, beim wachsen zuzuschauen.
füttern.... siehe spezielle themen dazu auch im restlichen net 
mfg lotta


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wie Laich behalten?*

Hi Florian,

das dein Teich einen Überbesatz hat liegt aber net nur an den 9 "reingekippten" Fischen. Die Teichgröße reicht schon nicht mal für einen Karpfen aus

Da sollten eigentlich alle bisherigen Fische raus und höchstens ein paar __ Kleinfische rein - 5-6 Goldfische oder Schubunkin gingen zur Not auch, nur dann aber alle von gleichen Geschlecht

MfG Frank


----------



## lissbeth66 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wie Laich behalten?*

Hi Florian , Dein Ueberbesatz wurde ja vor einem Jahr schon mal diskutiert , damals hattest Du noch weitaus mehr als heute und wenn Du jetzt anfängst den neuen Laich großzuziehen wird's ja wieder mehr.

Wer bekommt den jetzt die großen ? 
Gibt's ein Foto von Deinem Teich ?
Und den Teich im Wald würde ich auch gerne sehen.

Wenn Du die kleinen umsiedelst sorge dafür das sie Sauerstoff und Futter haben


----------



## greeny010 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wie Laich behalten?*

Der Teich ist in meinem Wald  selbst ausgebaggert und auch die Zuleitung stammt aus eigenen Quellen. Ich kippe schon nichts irgendwo rein. Vorher nehme ich noch was mit. 

Das mit den Fischen die in meinen Teich zu Hause gekippt worden sind verstehe ich selbst nicht. Der Teich ist an der Grundstücksgrenze. Ich fütterte dann am nächsten Tag und sah plötzlich viele Fische die ich noch nie gesehen hatte! 

Es geht mir einfach darum, dass ich gerne Fischnachwuchs hätte, ich möchte die großen, zumindest einen Teil umsetzen (die Karpfen). 

Kann ich jetzt einfach den Tannenwedel mit den frischen Eiern ausreißen und in eine Kiste mit Teichwasser tun oder muss ich was beachten? 

lG


----------



## lissbeth66 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wie Laich behalten?*

Ich hab das selbst noch nicht gemacht aber  Lotta hat ja bereits geantwortet das sie es auch schon so gemacht hat. Sorge für Belüftung den die Kleinen schlüpfen schnell . Auch solltest Du dich hier im Forum durchkämpfen was das Anzuchtfutter angeht.

Wenn Du die Suchoption nutzt wirst Du sicher fündig.


----------



## Joerg (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wie Laich behalten?*

Hi Florian,
wenn du aktuell schon einen zu hohen Besatz hast, solltest du die Natur nun nicht noch mehr herrausfordern.
Die beste Zeit Fische rauszuholen ist das späte Frühjahr.

Kleine artgerecht aufzuziehen ist in externen Behältern sehr aufwändig.
Bei mir geht dafür täglich eine Stunde drauf.

Lass sie da wo sie sind und der Natur ihren Lauf.


----------

